# USEE mountain bikes?



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Aluminum 26″ SHIMANO 27-Speed Mountain Bike in Black with Neon Red - USEE Bike Bicycles | USEE-BIKE USA



> Aluminum 26″ SHIMANO 27-Speed Mountain Bike in Black with Neon Green
> *Shimano TOURNEY RD-TY300 27-Speed*
> Shimano ST-EF65 SIS Index Shifter
> Front & Rear Disc Brakes
> ...


free pickup from S. California distribution ctr for $189

I've seen some USEE bikes come up on Craigslist, incl a folding bike. Very low price. 1 Craigslist listing for 24 spd mtb for $100, see below images.

"Tourney" is a red-flag for bottom-end components. No brand/model listed for fork (or hub, rim, crank, etc). Only 1 size (16"). Frame looks nice. Are they prohibitively heavy? Didn't find any reviews on web.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

How tall are you?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

It's basically a Walmart bike.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> It's basically a Walmart bike.


Odds were that the 16" bikes available were too small for the OP, and thus I was trying to spare him that comment.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------

